# Dosing Potassium and Iron on same day?



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The only fertilizer chemicals that shouldn't be dosed at the same time are the various iron chemicals and phosphate chemicals (KH2PO4). Those two will form an iron + phosphate compound that is insoluble in water, thus unavailable to the plants.


----------



## Royal Pleco (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey hoppy... Thanks. so I should dose my reg. Flourish Comprehensive on a separate day. I see it has phosphates in it. or do I wait 15 minutes. and then I can dose my other liquid Ferts?


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

I dose all ferts minus fe on the same day alternating days between it. Dry ferts are the way to go. Much cheaper and you can tailor your mixtures or amount of dry to target dose. I had much better results doing pps pro with fewer water changes. Every 2 weeks vs every week.


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

Hoppy is right.Even more so ,I confirm using an Iron +trace complex ,which also includes K.

Look up Ferropol by JBL ,and read the contents.No problem there.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Comprehensive has a *trivial* amount of phosphorous (P), so little it doesn't even react with the iron that it also contains... 

I'd not worry about dosing comprehensive and iron on the same day, as long as you're not ODing by double-dosing iron...

I'd worry a tiny bit about dosing seachem iron and seachem phosphorous on the same day, although you'd have to dose a lot more P than seachem suggests to matter.


----------

